# QRVO - Qorvo Inc. (NASDAQ)



## RobL (4 November 2019)

Qorvo Inc is listed on the NASDAQ using the ticker QRVO. The company is a provider of radio frequency and other technologies and is based in North Carolina.

The stock price closed at an all-time high of USD97.22 last Friday after gapping up from USD80.86 at the close last Thursday to the open of USD91.88 at the open on Friday with strong volume.

Disclaimer:
This information is for general information only and should not be used solely to base trading or investment decisions. Please do your own research. The company’s website is here https://www.qorvo.com/

Here https://decentralisedwealth.com/QualityTradeIdeas.html  you can find some other interesting US and Australian stocks to look at.


----------

